# Atopica



## Aready (May 8, 2010)

Does anyone on this forum use Atopica? Just curious how you are liking it if you do!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I give it to a lot of boarding dogs at work. I'm not sure what it does though...


----------

